

An interview with OpenGL lead designer Kurt Akeley - chl
http://www.budiu.info/blog/2009/12/28/an-interview-with-kurt-akeley

======
jcl
_Q: Would you use today something like FPGAs (Field-Programmable Gate Arrays)
for such systems?_

He answers the question by basically saying, "No, if we started today, we'd
never be able to compete with Nvidia and ATI." However, there _is_ a group
today trying to create a new graphics card from scratch, and it turns out
their first step was indeed to create a big FPGA card:

<http://wiki.opengraphics.org/tiki-index.php>

~~~
sp332
The FPGA is for development. When the design is ready for RTM, it will be as a
custom ASIC. [http://wiki.opengraphics.org/tiki-
index.php?page=FrequentlyA...](http://wiki.opengraphics.org/tiki-
index.php?page=FrequentlyAskedQuestions#What_is_the_use_of_the_OGD_card_)

~~~
jcl
Yes. The question in the article was regarding SGI's initial use of custom ICs
in development, and the relative superiority of using gate technology to
prototype.

